

How I got the turntable.fm gorilla in less than 48 hours - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/how-i-got-the-turntable-fm-gorilla-in-less-than-48-hours/

======
jonbro
The most useful part of this article for me was that really nice ssh tunnel
that they posted. <https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle>

------
Creyels
Thumbs up for the hacking part! Regarding your karma - 1001 and 4 fans seems
suspicious, but is a normal consequence by getting the gorilla too quickly,
because then you don't interact enough with fellow DJs / listeners and build
your "network". I got it in 4 days without cheating.. but I spent way too much
time in coding soundtrack (just repeating what everyone else was playing) and
felt that way after:

< 1000 : I NEED bouncer gorilla !! > 1000 : the gorilla is ridiculous.. I take
the geeky red ape!

~~~
coderholic
Wow, great job on getting the gorilla legitimately in 5 days! Now I've got the
gorilla I think I like the ape with the Fez a little more too! :)

------
Guillaumedm
Nice piece of hacking Ben! Always good to see you pointing out bugs and
proposing solutions to fellow devs!

------
tmp12934012
it sounds like they could avoid user code accessing the room manager by
wrapping it in an anonymous function, so their code wouldn't be accessible to
other javascript.

however, this analysis isn't really complete without looking at the http
traffic that accompanied these script calls.

~~~
catshirt
this would make it a bit more difficult, but it's hardly that simple. an easy
way around this would be to make sure turntable loads your modified scripts
instead of their own.

------
brackin
Good job now the interesting thing is turntable is US only. Proxy?

~~~
coderholic
See the "Getting in" section of the article. Full details there.

------
VladRussian
compare the two, sony's captcha still gets to keep the "gorilla" badge.

